# New Brigs (Diffusas?) Arrive today!



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Got some new brigs (I can't stop calling them that. Pomacea diffusa?) on Aquabid and they arrive today! All excited. Going to be opening up some canned spinach and thawing some frozen zucchini. What do you guys feed your diffusas? What do they like?


----------

